# Time capsule et windows 7, déception....



## fanfthones (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de remplacer mon routeur netgear par une time capsule pensant pouvoir l'utiliser comme un petit serveur à la maison.

Pour le moment quelle déception, la connexion internet fonctionne parfaitement mais l'accès au disque de ma time capsule via mes PCs est plus qu'aléatoire, ça plante sans arrêt.... 1 fois sur 2 la timecapsule n'est pas accessible....bref je craque un peu. j'ai pourtant installé le soft airport pour windows.

La par exemple ce matin je viens de démarrer le netbook, il y a l'utilitaire "disque airport" qui vient de me dire qu'il a détecté "time capsule", donc déjà un peu chiant car faut cliquer sur ok pour se connecter, ça se fait pas en auto, ça mouline 30 secondes et hop, message d'erreur : "Connexion au disque impossible. Assurez vous que NetBIOS est activé et réessayez (53)."


Est ce que j'ai zappé un truc ??


----------



## ntx (8 Juin 2010)

Oui : quel format ton DD de TC ? HFS ?


----------



## fanfthones (8 Juin 2010)

Euh ben TC sortie de la boite et branchée donc je sais pas du tout.....

En même temps si je dois le formater en FAT32 je serais aussi enmerdé car les gros fichiers de plusieurs Gigas ne vont pas être transférables ???


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Juin 2010)

La TV est théoriquement conçue pour les Mac donc oui elle est en HFS+.

Mais il y a l'équivalent à Parangon NTFS  pour Windows et le HFS je crois.


----------



## chafpa (9 Juin 2010)

fanfthones a dit:


> Euh ben TC sortie de la boite et branchée donc je sais pas du tout.....


Donc c'est tout à fait normal que cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## fanfthones (9 Juin 2010)

Euh peux tu détailler un peu STP ?
Car pour info j'arrive quand même a y avoir accès (j'ai copié quelques film dessus depuis mon PC sous windows 7) mais c'est très instable, windows 7 perds souvent le disque (chemin d'accès introuvabnle) et défois il n'arrive même pas à se connecter au disque de la time capsule.
Cependant certaines fois cela fonctionne ce n'est donc pas comme si ça n'avait jamais fonctionné !


----------

